# Hi from Shinzen



## Shinzen (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello.  I am new to Martial Talk as well as being on forums and as I have reviewed this site all I can say is 'wow' and 'thanks'.   A lot of great information.

I have been in the Martial Arts since 1969 and began my studies in Goshindo Karate in the Northwoods of Wisconsin...Rhinelander.  I have since studied a variety of martial arts such as aikido, tai chi and other forms of karate. 

Shinzen is my Dharma name as I have also journeyed into the world of Soto Zen and studied with Reverend Nonin Chowaney of the Nebraska Zen Center and recieved the precepts through him.

I currently teach a small group of students and earn my living as a Naturopath/Hypnotherapist.  I am passionate about martial artists becoming healers of the community, not only by direct service of healing arts but as examples to the community in leadership and self-development skills.

I am looking forward to learning more through your forum and meeting more martial and healing artists across the country.  Thank you and keep up the positive posts and energy of the martial community.

Shinzen


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome I will be looking for some great post from you.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 24, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 24, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome. Happy posting


----------



## Drac (Jan 24, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Kacey (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk Shinzen.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Shinzen (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome to MT

B


----------

